# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Eksperienca juaj me amabasadat shqiptare në botë

## klandestini

Para ca kohesh isha ne ambasden e Shqiperise ne Rome. Kam ngelur shume i merzitur nga çkam pare aty. Sapo futesh ne fillim te rruges ku ka seline ambasada jone fillon te vij era Shqiperi. Gjithmone ka nje radhe qe arrin deri jashte rruges sepse oborri i saj nuk mund ti mbaj te tere njerezit brenda. Pislleku mbizoteron kudo dhe personeli qe punon atje brenda mund te jete gjithshka tjeter perveçse personel diplomatik.
Zonjat qe punojne tek sportelet te trajtojne sikur je kafshe dhe jo sikur je nenshtetas i atij vendi qe ato perfaqesojne, per mos te folur per punonjes te tjere qe bejne sikur nuk degjojne kur i flet.
Sportelet funksionojne keq e me keq dhe as qe kane ne mende ti shtojne ose te rregullojne sherbimet.
Kulmi arrin ne momentin ku pa piken e turpit zonjusha e sportelit te fton qe ti drejtohesh agjensise shqiptare X(nuk bej emra ) per te zgjidhur nje problem me dokumentacionin.
Fraza eshte : drejtohuni tek ata sepse jane me te pajisur se ne. Natyrisht ata punojne me pagese (dhe te larte bile).
A eshte e drejte qe sherbimet qe ambasada ime duhet te mi ofroje falas ose me çmim te leverdishem, une te vete ti kerkoj tek privati????
Per mua eshte absurde dhe mendoj se duhet bere nje proteste, nje leter drejtuar ministrise se puneve te jashteme (edhe pse eshte vetem formalitet) per ti kujtuar qe ne rradhe te pare ambasadat duhet ti sherbejne shtetasve qe i perkasin atij vendi

----------


## Bl3ri

Eshte e vertet kjo gje qe thua, sepse diplomatet shqipetar e mbajn veten sikur te jen ku ta dish ti dicka... por ne fakt sjan asgje pervec se nuk kryejn punen e tyre si duhet, per kete gje Ministria e Jashtme duhet te ndermar dicka me shpejt ne te mire te popullit shqipetar sepse tek e fundit keto perfaqesojn shtetin dhe duhet tu bejn sherbime popullit shqipetare..

Plus asaj neper ambasada ka edhe rivalitet dhe personeli aspak nuk shkon mir me njeri tjetrin gje qe eshte per te te ardhur turp.

----------


## Peniel

Ke të drejtë për këtë. Nuk e di këtu në Athinë se si ka qenë më parë por tani që kam shkuar ka pasur shërbim të rregullt. Janë kokëshkretë shqiptarët këtu dhe ndoshta për ti shpëtuar sherreve dhe rrëmuajve ka një shërbim të mirë edhe pse pak të vonuar. Nuk ka fraza të tilla si psh: drejtohuni tek filan agjensi. 


Nejse. Ndonjëherë edhe protesta bën mirë po jo në Ministrinë e Jashtme se nuk ia vle, por në vetë ambasadën shqiptare.



Kalofshi mirë.

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Fjale dhe vetem fjale po degjojme spo behet asnje gje reale, thjesht hipoteza si gjithmon. Kam nja 3 dite qe me bie rruga nga Ambasada Italiane dhe gjithmon shikoj dyndje njerezish qe rin e presin ne radh, po e njejta gje dhe ke konsulenca vetem njerez shikoj. Nuk po shikoj asnje lloj gjeje nga keto qe u than me siper. Veprat qendrojne fjalet i merr era ka thene populli. Kur te behen reale ateher mund te diskutojme me lirshem dhe te japim nje mendim me te plote. 

Gazetat dhe televizionet u can duke dhene, normale audienca kryeartikull shitje dhe fitimin e shikuesshmeris. Une do ti besoj keto kur te jen te faktorizuara dhe jo te thena me goje.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------

